# Pigeon shows coming up this fall?



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

Anybody got a list of pigeon shows coming up this fall?

Thanks in advance


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Show listing from "The Oldest and Largest Saddle Homer Club Existing Today"


September 11th 2011 Irvine Regional Park, 1 Irvine Park Road Orange, CA.

Irvine Regional Park is located in Santiago Canyon, 6 miles east of the City of Orange. To reach the

park, take the Newport (55) Freeway to the Chapman Avenue East off ramp. Head east on

Chapman for approximately 5 miles. Turn left on

Jamboree for one fourth a mile to the park entrance.

There is a $5.00 per vehicle park entry fee.

The LAPC will hold a big raffle with 30 or more

bags of feed and other items, Raffle item donations

gratefully accepted.

The LAPC YB Show is a family affair under big

old shady oak trees.

All breeds may be shown, 2011 banded birds only.

$2.00 per bird entry fee. Show setup 9:00am. Entries

taken at 10:00am Judging begins 12 noon.

Once again there will be a classes for moulted YB’s,

unmoulted squeakers and junior birds. Lunch will be

available at 5.00 per person. We advise attendees

bring lawn chairs and bottled water.

Classes: YB’s in mature (moulted) and unmoulted

birds. Unmoulted squeaker cash awards-. $100.00 for

best donated by Doug Boyland. $50.00 for reserve

best donated by the LAPC, $25.00 for third best,

donated by Bob Nolan. $50.00 for largest entry in the

unmoulted squeaker class donated by Bob Nolan.

Moulted YB’s: 50# bag of feed for the top 10 birds in the parade of champions (all breed

champions competing).

Some specialty clubs will offer awards for breeds their club supports.

Junior fancier awards: Trophy’s for the top 3 mature and top 3 unmoulted squeaker classes.

The LAPC YB Show is the site of the Nat. West of England Tumbler Club’s Western YB Show, thus

NWOETC awards will be awarded as well as NWOETC Master Breeder points.

A WORD TO THE WISE: The show is held under huge old oak trees but temps can be high in

Sept. Some fanciers bring paper or plastic cups and bottled water for their bird’s, some even bring

fortified water or add a little Gator Aid.

September 17, New Jersey
Bayshore Variety pigeon Club will hold its Swap and Sell with young bird show. It will be held
at the 4H community center 645 Cranbury Rd. East Brunswick NJ 08816.
Hot food. Feed and supplies.
Contact: Jerry Miraglia 732-462-3379 or Nelson Garcia 732-995-5278 



September 17th 2011 Nothville Michigan

The Michigan Tumbler Club is having thier young bird show September 17th 2011 at Fred Ciampa's house in

Nothville MI.

Contact person: Tim Stajkowski, 1411 E. Midland Rd., Bay City, MI 48706 Tel 989-450-9289 [email protected] 

September 17 Ohio
Fremont Pigeon Club Young Bird Show.
Sandusky County Fairgrounds, 901 Rawson Ave, Fremont, Ohio.
Contact Jim Feasel 2373 CR 181 Clyde, Ohio 43410 or 419-639-2935
or [email protected]


September 17-18 CONNECTICUT 
FAIRCOUNT PIGEON EXPO
Faircount Pigeon Club in conjuction with the Orange Country Fair.
Please visit the fallowing web sites: www.FaircountClub.com & www.OrangeCTfair.com
or contact Jon Spodnick at 203-372-1500 or Joyce Cap at 203-877-6600 

Sept 24 NEW EGYPT NEW JERSEY

THE NEW JERSEY ALL BREED PIGEON CLUB 
HELD AT 



NEW EGYPT AGWAY

14 JACOBSTOWN ROAD

NEW EGYPT N.J. 08533



FOR MORE INFO CONTACT FRANCIS STIDFOLE

PHONE 609-217-7805



September 25 Souderton PENSYLVANIA 
Fourth Annual PURGRAIN Show and Swap Meet for Pigeon Fanciers
Sunday, September 25, 2011 10:00 AM to 1PM Setup begins at 9 am at
The Store at Moyer in Souderton PA
Prize Gift Cards to The Store at MOYER will be awarded as fallows:
$250 Best of Show, $200 Best of Show Reserve 1, $150 Best of Show Reserve 2,
And for Best of Breed (based upon a minimum of 10 birds qualifying for judging), two bags of Purgrain Sparkling Clean Pigeon Feed will be awarded. 

Entry Fee $3.50 per bird due no later than September 1, 2011.
You may also register at www.purgrain.com This is a young bird and old bird show.

Directions to the Store available at web site www.emoyer.com
Info Call John Schikal at 215-872-2528


October 2011 

Oct 2 2011 Pennsylvania
The Reading Young Bird Show will be held at the Burks County 4 H Center, 1206 County Welfare Rd, Leesport, PA. Contact Show Secretary, Barry Wagner 
925 Wood Street, Mt. Joy, PA 17552-1925.
Tel 717-653-6146 [email protected] www.readingpigeonassoc.com

Oct 8 2011 New York , Rhinebeck at the Fairgrounds. 
New York State Fall Combine, presented by the Hudson Valley Pigeon Assoc. and the Cairo Variety Pigeon Club. All breed, all age show, Dutches County Fairgrounds in historic Rhinebeck New York. Great Judges,Great Competition, all kinds of Pigeon Suplies and grains, great food, Special raffles and HUGE for sale section. All specialty clubs are invited. Contact: Tony DeSantolo at [email protected] or 845-225-2983 for more info. www.hudsonvalleypigeonassn.com

Oct 8 2011 Bay City Michigan
Annual Young Bird Show, October 8th 2011 Bay City Pigeon Fanciers Assn. Bay County Community Center, Bay City Michigan. Contact: Tim Stajkowski, 1411 E.Midland Rd.,
Bay City, MI 48706
Phone 989-450-9289 [email protected] 

Oct 15 2011 New York- Holtsville 
Nassau Suffolk Pigeon Fanciers Club 55th Annual Young Bird Show, Holtsville Ecology Park. 249 Buckley Road, Holtsville, NY. Rain or Shine, Free Parking and admission. For directions, information, sale cage reservation or Specialty Club application call Rosine Buraczewski, (631) 981-2863, or [email protected] or go to www.nassausuffolkpigeonclub.com 

Oct 22 2011 New York
New York Combine 2011 Domestic Flight Young Bird Show.
VFW Post, 242-37 Braddock Ave. Bellerose, NY 11426.
Contact show superintendent John Thornton at 201-405-1795 or
[email protected], or www.newyorkcombine.com


Oct 25-30 2011 ARIZONA 
ARIZONA PIGEON CLUB AT THE STATE FAIR
7 Memorial awards
Contac Gary Miller at 602-339-6269 or www.azpigeonclub.org


Oct 29 2011 Kentucky
National Young Bird Show, Louisville, KY
Multiple specialty shows, Kentucky Expo Center Louisville, KY
Contact Rita at P.O. Box 21, Milton,KY 40045 or 
www.nationalyoungbirdshow.com 


Oct 29-30 2011 Washington
Columbia Basin Pigeon Club "Sand & Sagebrush" Fall Pigeon show.
All Breed, all age at the Benton Fair grounds in Kennewick, Washington.
Contac Sara at 509-528-4123 or [email protected]


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Show listing from NPA Calendar Page

September 2011

September 17-18, 2011 – Connecticut – FAIRCOUNT PIGEON EXPO – Sponsored by the Faircount Pigeon Club in conjunction with the Orange Country Fair in Connecticut. For more information, please visit the following websites: www.FaircountClub.com & www.OrangeCTFair.com or contact Jon Spodnick at 203.372.1500 or Joyce Cap at 203.877.6600.

October 2011

October 15, 2011 – New York – Nassau Suffolk Pigeon Fanciers Club 55th Annual Young Bird Show, Holtsville Ecology Park, 249 Buckley Road, Holtsville, LI, NY. Rain or shine, free parking and admission. Great kitchen, For Sale area, supplies, raffles. For directions, information, sale cage reservations and Specialty Club applications call Rosine Buraczewski, (631) 981-2863, E-mail [email protected] or go to www.nassausuffolkpigeonclub.com

October 22, 2011 – New York – NEW YORK COMBINE DOMESTIC FLIGHT YOUNG BIRD SHOW sponsored by The New York Combine. The New York Combine Domestic Flight 2011 Young Bird Show, VFW Hall, 242-37 Braddock Ave., Bellerose, NY 11426. Birds penned at 11am; judging to begin at noon. For directions or further information, contact show superintendent John Thornton at 201-405-1795 or [email protected], or go the New York Combine website at www.newyorkcombine.com

Oct 29-30 2011 – Washington. – The Columbia Basin Pigeon Club is hosting the "Sand & Sagebrush" Fall Pigeon Show – all breed, all age at the Benton Fairgrounds, Kennewick Washington. Contact Sara – 509–528–4123 or [email protected]

November 2011

November 4th-5th, 2011 – Nebraska – Central Nebraska Pigeon Assn. annual Cornhusker Classic All-Age, All-Breed Show November 4th-5th, 2011 at the Adams County Fairgrounds in Hastings, Nebraska. We have several specialty club meets, a spacious show hall with single-deck cooping, and a wonderful lunch room right on the premises. A campground with convenient electrical hookups are also right next to the show hall. For more info, contact Lloyd Cox at [email protected]

November 12, 2011 – New York – Nassau Suffolk Pigeon Fanciers Club 55th Annual Long Island Classic Open Show, Holtsville Ecology Park, 249 Buckley Road, Holtsville, LI, NY. All ages and all breeds, rain or shine, open to all. Specialty Clubs and exhibitors welcome. Free admission and parking, great kitchen, large cash prizes, trophies, feed and supplies, huge for sale room, buy and sell birds, win raffle items. For directions, information, sale cage reservations, Specialty Club applications and entry forms, call Rosine Buraczewski, (631) 981-2863, E-mail [email protected] or go to www.nassausuffolkpigeonclub.com .

November 26, 2011 – Connecticut – FAIRCOUNT Pigeon & Dove Show. – Join us for our 46th Annual All Breed / All Age Show. New Englands favorite site to enjoy the Saturday after Thanksgiving. The show location is at Warsaw Park, Route 243 - 119 Pulaski HWY, Ansonia, CT. We hold the largest and cleanest for sale section of birds in the Northeast. New England Pigeon Supply and other venders will be on hand selling their specialty products. We will once again have an excellent food selection for breakfast & lunch. The Faircount Club continues to invite all specialty clubs to attend. Specialty Clubs that regularly show with us are: American Dove Association, Eastern Chinese Owl Club, Eastern Oriental Frill Club, American Turbit Club, Old German Owl Club, Saddle Homers USA Club, United Nun Club, Classic Old Frills and many more. View our website to see who won at last yearâ€™s show by going to www.FaircountClub.com. For more information on attending the show please visit our website at www.FaircountClub.com or contact: Jon Spodnick at (203) 372-1500 or Joyce Cap at 203.877.6600.

December 2011

December 3, 2011 – New York – BIG APPLE INVITATIONAL BIRD SHOW sponsored by The New York Combine. The 2011 Big Apple Invitational All-Variety Show will be held at the Westchester County Center, 198 Central Avenue, White Plains, NY 10606. Hall opens at 8:30am. For directions or further information, contact show superintendent Tony DeSantolo at 845-225-2983 or [email protected], or go the New York Combine website at www.newyorkcombine.com.

December 3, 2011 – Florida – Central Florida Pigeon Club show, Dixie Tippler club will host a Speciality meet, in Sanford, Florida. For more information call club president, Gary DeBoeser at 727-379-0190

December 10, 2011 – Oklahoma – Oklahoma Pigeon Association All-Age All-Breed Show @ Heart of Oklahoma Exposition Center 1700 West Independence St. Shawnee, Oklahoma 74802. Pigeon Arts and Crafts, Feed and Supplies, Large Sale Bird Area. Contact: Scott Moss 1211 Delaware Perry, Oklahoma 73077. 580-336-4640 or [email protected]

December 10, 2011 – California – Northern California Pigeon Fanciers Annual Winter Show and BBQ at Eureka School, 5477 Eureka Road, Granite Bay, Ca. 95746. All ages and all breeds, rain or shine, open to all. Specialty Clubs and exhibitors welcome. Free admission and parking, great menu, cash prizes, trophies, huge "for sale" area, buy and sell birds, win great raffle items.Bring the kids! Santa will be there! For directions, information, sale cage reservations, club applications or entry forms, call Roger Miller, (530) 403-9820, E-mail [email protected] or Terry Gier (916) 213-6218 or 916-451-5370, email [email protected]


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

November 2011


November 5-5 Hasting NEBRASKA
Central Nebraska Pigeon Assn Annual Cornhusker Classic
All age all breed Show. Adams county Fairgrounds, Hasting Nebraska

November 9-12 2011 LOS ANGELES-RIVERSIDE

100 Anniversary Pageant of Pigeons will be held at the Riverside, California Convention Center.
On the same property-adjacent to the convention center is the Riverside Marriot Hotel-a beautiful hotel of the same caliber as the Hilton.
Rooms there are going to be $89.00 per night, and gues what? you can stay there, park your vehiclein their lot and never have to leave the show grounds. For those that come to the show daily, parking is FREE in the convention center. 
The LAPC has wanted to make an improvement in our show location, and this is one of the most
significant in the club's history. You want something to be proud of, well you've got it now!
Incidentlly, The Riverside Convention Center is verry close to the 91 Freeway and in beautiful,
clean downtown Riverside. You'll love it.
That's the scoop, and now everyone knows. I plan to have Quite a big write up about all this latter, Frank Barrachina.

November 12 2011 NEW JERSEY

SADDLE HOMERSUSA FIRST DISTRICT MEET WITH THE NEW JERSEY

ALL BREED PIGEON CLUB



LOCATION: NEW EGYPT AGWAY

14 JACOBSTOWN ROAD

NEW EGYPT N.J. 08533

DATE: NOVEMBER-11,2011



JUDGE: STEWART WEBSTER



FOR MORE INFO CONTACT FRANCIS STIDFOLE

PHONE 609-217-7805





November.12, 2011 Holtsville, NEW YORK

Nassau Suffolk Pigeon Fanciers Club 55th Annual Long Island Classic Open Show, Holtsville Ecology Park. 249 Buckley Road, Holtsville,LI, NY.
All ages and all breeds.
Rain or Shine, open to all. Specialty Clubs and exhibitors welcome. Free admission and Parking, great kitchen, prizes, trophies, raffles, feed and suplies, huge for sale room, buy and sell birds. For directions, information, sale cage reservation,
Specialty Club application or entry forms, call Rosine Buraczewski, (631) 981-2863,
E-mail [email protected] or go to www.nassausuffolkpigeonclub.com .
An all Breeds Pigeon Club Since 1956 Featuring four great annual events.




November Utah
The Utah Pigeon Clubs annual Premier Show. For details about the show check for updates here www.utahpigeonclub.com


November Québec Canada .
Saddle Homer show that will be held in St. Hyacinthe, P. Québec Canada on November the
Judge is going to be Bernard Raby. Cost for entries is 3.00$. The entry form should be sent for October the 20th 2010. To Raymond Julien, 1225 Cote des Érables, Québec, Qc. G2K 1T9, Canada. The entry form (In French of course….LOL…) is joined.

I add Canada for our Canadian members
Contact: [email protected]
Fiche_d'inscription_voyageur_saddle_octobre_2010

November Virginia
Virginia Pigeon and Dove Association (VPDA) All breed Annual Show will be held at the
Chesterfeild Fairgrounds, Nov 5&6 2010. We are expecting to accommodate over 2000 birds.
Specialty clubs include The Modena, Saddle Homers and Indian Fantail Clubs.
Web page http://vpdausa.com/default.aspx
Show calendar http://vpdausa.com/Calendar.aspx


November Louisiana
The NMC 5th Distric Show will be in Harahan Louisiana. Contact Person is Shannon Bergeron


November Michigan
Western Michigan Pigeon Association Annual show. The WMPA 2010 All Breeds\All Age show will again be held in Drenthe, Michigan on Saturday, November 6 at Drenthe Community Grove. Specialty clubs welcome!

November Minnnesota
North Star Classic, hosted by the Minnesota State Pigeon Association. This is an All
Breeds Show. Several Specialty clubs commited to showing with us. Cash Prizes, Vendors and a large
For Sale Section. Free Admission, and free parking. For an entry form please go to our website:
www.minnesotastatepigeonassociation.com . For more information please contact Paul Lepinski at
[email protected] or phone 320-223-0415

November NEW YORK
Big Apple Invitational. Metropolitan New York, All Breed/All Age Show. Westchester County Center, White Plains, NY 10606. 
Contact Sal Gigante 914-664-6327 [email protected] or call 914-664-6327.



NEW YORK COMBINE 34th Fall Show in conjunction with the Big Apple Invitational Contact: Pete Fratangelo 845-227-5348. 





November TENNESSEE
Tennessee Pigeon & Dove Club All Breed/All Age. American Dove Association Sanctioned Meet, National Show Roller Assoc., Southern West of England Tumbler Club, Parlor Rollers & National Classic Old Frill meets. Sale area, auction & raffle. Fairgrounds in Lebanon, TN (30 min. E. of Nashville).
Contact: Carrie Scott 615-420-6761 or Charlie Brown 615-824-6762 [email protected]
www.tnpigeonsanddoves.com .

November Minnesota

Hutchinson , Minnesota ...." North Star Classic Pigeon show November 13th 2010 40th Anniversary McLeod County Fairgrounds

All Age All Breed Show Opens at 7:00 a.m Judging starts at 9:00 a.m You can email Paul or deb Lipinski at [email protected] 

for a list of clubs that will be there and if you need any other Information ! www.minnesotastatepigeonassociation.com

November York PENNSYLVANIA
White Rose Pigeon Association Clair WrightMemorial all Breed Show.
9 a.m.at Alert Fire Company 3118 North George St. Emigsville, Pennsylvania 17318
Contact : Barry Wagner 925 Wood Street, Mt. Joy, PA 17552-1925. Tel 717-653-6146 [email protected]
www.whiterosepigeon.com

NOVEMBER CT
National Show Racing Pigeon Association 79th annual show, to be held at Greenwich
Civic Center, Old Greenwich, CT for more info please contact Dr.Paul Anderson 717-365-7777 There will be
classes for Racing Homers, Non-Flown and American Show Racers.

NOVEMBER CALIFORNIA
Northern California Pigeon Fanciers Annual Show abd BBQ at Eureka School 5477 Eureka Road, Granite Bay, Ca 95746
All ages and all breeds, rain or shine, open to all. Specialty Clubs and exhibitors welcome. Free admission and parking.
great menu, cash prizes, trophies, huge for sale area, buy and sell birds, win great raffle items. for directions, information,
sale cage reservations, club applications or entry forms, call Roger Miller, 530-403-9820, email [email protected]
or Terry Gier 916-451-5370, email [email protected]


NOVEMBER PENNSYLVANIA
Master Breeders Pigeon Club's all age all breed show.
The show is held at the Aquashicola Volunteer Fire Company, Aquashicola, PA.
Questions or entries can be requested by contacting
Rick Moyer at 610-826-4053, email: [email protected] or
Patrick Stuart at 215-529-9967, email [email protected].



November Faircount CT 


Saturday,

Warsaw Park, Route 243 - 119 Pulaski HWY, Ansonia, CT 06401
This beautiful 38-acre park in Southern Connecticut is filled with lots of grass, trees and shade

New England's Largest Show for over 30 years,
Largest & Cleanest For Sale Section, Huge Hall, Enormous Parking Lot & Great Food!

Specialty Clubs Are Welcomed To Show
Please call Bob Johnston at 203.372.6383 for more information
on having your specialty club meet here at Faircount


http://www.faircountclub.com/


Specialty Meets
American Dove Association - ADA Sanctioned Meet
American Turbit Club - Young Bird Show
Saddle Homers USA - Meet
Eastern Chinese Owl Club
Eastern Oriental Frill Club - Young Bird Show
New England Pouter & Cropper Club Meet
Old German Owl Club - East Coast Meet
National Classic Frill Club
Valley Racing Pigeon Club

Judges:
Bill Desmarais, N.E. Zone Director
Both are AU Certified Judges
Rollers & Tipples - Clarence Williams of Deer Park, NY
Saddle Homers Club - Ray Morin
Modenas - Joe Bottella
Oriental Frills - Anthony Sodoski of Newtown, CT
Roger Gravel of Terryville, CT
Tony Patti of Preston, CT
Jonathon Spodnick of Trumbull, CT
Greg Cap, Milford, CT




November Pennsylvania

Lebanon Valley Pigeon Fanciers, Saddle Homers Show, Supporting Saddle Homers USA
Youth For Christ Building, Lebanon PA. Judge Robert DiGregorio.

Contact: Richard Haas, 119 Hunter Chase Lane. Lebanon, PA 17046
Phone 717-270-1967


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

DECEMBER 2011



December 4th, 2011 Rochester NY (tenitively scheduled)


The Pigeon Fanciers Assn of Rochester, pigeonfanciersrochester.webs.com 

will be holding our annual winter show.

Yours in the Fancy,

John Bower

Hamlin, New York

DECEMBER 9& 10 IOWA
Iowa State Pigeon Association's 86th Annual Show, "Pigeons on the Prairie", 
Contact Jan Nyhus 515-231-1561 or
email to [email protected]

DECEMBER 9 & 10 MASSACHUSETTS 
Sturbridge Winter Classic Pigeon Show: All breed show, open to all.
We have a for sale area, Individual Judging area, Trophies, Pigeon Suplies & Grain!
Call to have your regional or Distric Meet with us. The Sturbridge Host Hotel is connected to the exhibitor hall.
For Directions, information or entries: visit www.sturbridgepigeonshow.com or
contact: Bob Perkins 781-337-1901 or Mike Conway 508-420-0126. 




DECEMBER El Reno OK
AGHA 38th Annual Young Bird Futurity. Contact 


DECEMBER Arizona
The Arizona Pigeon Club (AZPC) will be hosting the 68th Annual Arizona State Pigeon Show in Camp Verde, AZ
on Dec 4th. This is an all breeds/all age show. The AZ Modena Club will be having their reginal meet in conjunction
with the AZPC. For entry forms & information please contact Brandee Barr Brown, AZPC show secretary 928-632-7618
or email [email protected] . Show hall address 395 South Main St., Camp Verde, AZ 86322

DECEMBER New Jersey
Bayshore Variety Pigeon Club will hold its annual all age show.The show hall will open at 10 AM. There will be 
hot food and drinks.Nelson will have his feed and supplies on hand. It will be held
at the 4H community center 645 Cranbury Rd. East Brunswick NJ 08816.
Contact: Jerry Miraglia 732-462-3379 or Nelson Garcia 732-995-5278 or [email protected] .

DECEMBER New Mexico
Pecos Valley Pigeon Club. All Breeds/All Age Show, N.P.A. state show, specialty clubs welcome.
Riverwalk Recreation Center, Carlsbad N.M. Contact: Mickey Jackson 575-885-5373 oe email to
[email protected] or Royce Perry at 575-392-7687, Mickey Jackson , 410 N. Olive, Carlsbad N.M. 88220
phone 575-885-5373 www.englishtrumpeters.com

DECEMBER Florida
Big Sun Classic Old and Young Bird show, Inverness, FL Contact person Ron Davis 352-473-6859 



DECEMBER Shawnee OK
Oklahoma Giant Breeders at OPA All Breed Show- Contact James McKenzie, 405-329-3696



DECEMBER Colorado
The Colorado State Pigeon Association's Winter/NPA State Meet will be
held at the Adams County Fair Grounds. This is an Open Show with Rare Breeds and Italian Owl/Figurieta Meets.


----------

